# Battery charger for 24v system



## lynnemabry (Dec 28, 2013)

We are on our third chargers for our system, each one has failed after about a month of use. The gentleman at our solar store says that it seems to be a problem with this model. It's a power max 24v charger to connect the generator to the battery bank.

We expect the third one to fail but I would like to get through the holidays. Has anyone had a charger that has worked well for them?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Iota chargers are good, but pricey. Google "Iota Smart Charger"


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I really like my Iotas . . . . as I can tweek the voltage.

Yes the good stuff is pricey . . . .but worth it .


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

I like the ones meant for marine systems, 
most are water proof, and corrosion resistant, so you have no issues with humidity 
and meant to be left plugged in for years on end to maintain the batteries 
like this 24V 5A one 
http://www.amazon.com/Guest-2611A-Battery-Charger-24-Volt/dp/B000NHZV1S/


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Get away from those silly switching supplies and get a real charger, something with a good 'ol transformer and rectifier.. 

I've use one of these for years. (The 12 volt version) I cut the clamps off and wired it directly to my battery. They have a circuit breaker built in so if anything fails, it will kick in and out and you will hear it..

http://www.autozone.com/electrical/...nual-fleet-battery-charger-starter/70442_0_0/

I had one fail because of a close lightning strike. It shorted out the rectifier diodes and I heard the circuit breaker clicking. Nothing was hurt..

I believe that's a good track record. 15+ years and 1 failure. It ain't small and sexy but it does the job..


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I would consider having the generator checked while running. It's output may not be clean enough for the charger to handle. If you are also using the generator to power large loads while it's running the voltage could be dropping during motor startups and spike when the motor shuts off.

WWW


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

WWW has a good point about the generator.....
You did not state what gen you have . . . .??
It is a fact of life that low end priced gens have very poor voltage regulation and are very hard on equipment. . . . .


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

A generator will never be as stable as the grid with varying loads. The engine governor can't react/adjust fast enough..

Switching type supplies depend on cycles and amplitude to regulate output. If the input is not stable, it's tough on them. A good 'ol transformer doesn't care much. The output voltage will vary a little as the generator reacts to the loads but the battery will find the happy medium..


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

some of the switching supplies take in 85V to 250V, 50Hz to 400Hz and run quite well on very bad 120V power, you can double the input voltage and they don't even blink, but you do have to get a well designed one.


----------



## lynnemabry (Dec 28, 2013)

We ended up getting an iota and will install it as soon as the other fails. At 3x the price I hope it is better. Our generator is a generac with a honda motor, big loud and heavy. But I am glad we have it.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Suggest that you install a good amp meter in line with the Iota charger.
You need to know when the batteries have been topped off and that the Iota is putting out little current . . . . . . .in other words shut the generator off.......

I hope you have the likes of a Tri-metric on your system to monitor your battery bank........very important.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

I think you will be happy with the iota. I know we are happy now for four years with out a hitch. WE run ours off of a honda 2000 inverter generator


----------

